# Here's The 240 I'm Wanting To Buy.



## KA24DE (Apr 18, 2004)

*Tell Me What Yall Think About It!


'93 240   


Heres The Specs And Stuff Of The Car.

240 Specs *


----------



## KA24DE (Apr 18, 2004)

*Will the 240 hold up good with 126,468 miles on it?*


----------



## Kelso (Apr 29, 2003)

only 2 problems with it. #1 is white cars get very dirty quickly but if you wash your car regularly anyways, it doesnt matter.

#2.....5 thousand dollars for a 240 is like total rapage. if your willing to pay that, you deserve to be suckered into paying 5 grand...

240s hold up fine. milage doesnt matter as much as the care of the car. it seems like its been taken care of


----------



## KA24DE (Apr 18, 2004)

yeah i was kinda wondering about the price, i was shocked when i first saw how much it was. I was only expecting it to be about 2000-2500 dollars.


----------



## ronaldo (Feb 23, 2004)

i thought white take forever to look dirty??????
i know some chick who hasnt washed her white car since she bought it, and my black car, looks just as dirty in like 3 weeks


----------



## augimatic (Mar 23, 2004)

yeah that's nuts, 4800.00 and it has 126K on it, it'd be different if it had les miles on the thing. No way, but that's a sweet ride. I have 125K on my 90' and it runs like a top.


----------



## zlr101 (Nov 17, 2003)

I have to say that black cars are the worst for dirt but good luck on lowering the price.


----------



## Joel (Jun 11, 2003)

When did they stop making 240's with HUD's?

Sweet looking car! If its been taken care of do a mojor service after you buy it and it should be fine.


----------



## zlr101 (Nov 17, 2003)

I think 93 was the last year joel but not sure here all 94 were conv.


----------



## ronaldo (Feb 23, 2004)

all i know is the s14 dont have HUD's


----------



## billyjuan (Jan 14, 2004)

the car dosent look that bad but, its over price try to find another man, i can find one the same for less. i think they made HUD till 94 not sure i tought i saw a convertible with HUD not sure


----------



## AlexAtMyNismo (Apr 16, 2004)

Hey guys, one thing to take notice of is where he lives....BillyJuan, one must take into account where Kelso is located....You and me are in Cali where 240's are literally plentiful....as opposed to a place like North Carolina where chances are....there aren't as many, thus making them harder to find and more expensive because of a high demand and low quantity. So be more fair in judging his finds. 

-Alex B.


----------



## zlr101 (Nov 17, 2003)

i dont know here i live in PA all the rage is civic and more civic. The hardest part is finding a 240 without rust. Dealers are all out to make a buck. good luck keep us posted on your buying


----------



## BurnZ_240sx (May 1, 2004)

augimatic said:


> yeah that's nuts, 4800.00 and it has 126K on it, it'd be different if it had les miles on the thing. No way, but that's a sweet ride. I have 125K on my 90' and it runs like a top.


I have 1 question & 1 statment...

1. The Model in the picture looks exactly like the car i have but i bought it from my friend and he said i have a 91... Do the models 90-93 SE look the same???

2.I bought my 240 for $2500 with 100k but if your willing to buy that car for that price, its all on you, and yes, a very very very good ride...


----------



## azRPS13 (Jun 7, 2003)

91-94 look the same, 89-90 have pig noses(which are the coolest)


----------



## x0dyssey (Mar 26, 2004)

Looks like my car, but i dont have a sunroof, less body roll that way. anyways i payed 2700 bucks for my car but that is registered titled change and everything. 

i went to www.kbb.com

i kinda guessed at what it had but the retail is 3935 
what i got


----------



## billyjuan (Jan 14, 2004)

azRPS13 said:


> 89-90 have pig noses(which are the coolest)



iono about that pig noses, to me they are ungly in my opinion. but every1 had diferent taste


----------



## TuFoteeSX (May 16, 2004)

billyjuan said:


> iono about that pig noses, to me they are ungly in my opinion. but every1 had diferent taste


pignoses are ugly, my first 240 had that, i was disgusting, but remember, it's a 240 nonetheless. now my second 240, it's normal. :thumbup: no damn pignose.


----------



## Loki (Jan 12, 2004)

TuFoteeSX said:


> pignoses are ugly, my first 240 had that, i was disgusting, but remember, it's a 240 nonetheless. now my second 240, it's normal. :thumbup: no damn pignose.


hey my first 240 was a pignose!!!!! and i loved it with all my heart! now i got a 92 and i also love it! :fluffy:


----------



## TuFoteeSX (May 16, 2004)

Loki said:


> hey my first 240 was a pignose!!!!! and i loved it with all my heart! now i got a 92 and i also love it! :fluffy:


pignose what? :asleep:


----------



## billyjuan (Jan 14, 2004)

Loki said:


> hey my first 240 was a pignose!!!!! and i loved it with all my heart! now i got a 92 and i also love it! :fluffy:



:wtf: u serious, u love the pignose front??? i mean yeah u can love your car alot but the front man UGLY lol


----------



## Kelso (Apr 29, 2003)

pignose owns the other ones. i hate the 91 and up noses! they have a huge space in front of the headlights, 89 and 90 have a nice fit. pignose looks way better. non pignose looks like ....i dunno...just reminds me of like falling off the edge of the world or something...its just ugly how its rounded...boo non-pignose front ends :thumbdwn:


----------



## ronaldo (Feb 23, 2004)

hells yea for the pig noses :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Loki (Jan 12, 2004)

Yeah now there is a PIG NOSE FAN CLUB here!!!!!!! :cheers:


----------



## billyjuan (Jan 14, 2004)

ronaldo said:


> hells yea for the pig noses :thumbup: :thumbup:



boooooooooooooooo lol haahha jk


----------

